# Nevão Caramulo - 15 Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## caramulo (16 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

Pessoal vou deixar algumas fotos do que dizem por aqui ser  o maior nevão desde 1976...


----------



## stormiday (16 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

caramulo disse:


> deixei um álbum completo photobucket...



Bom dia amigo.
Assim que vi o teu tópico fui a correr para a janela ver "a nossa" serra.. e que linda que ela está!! Já teve mais neve que desta vez mas em todo caso cada vez que aí neva realça ainda mais a sua beleza natural.
Abraço.


----------



## ogalo (16 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

muito bonito ....


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Bela camada!!  Parabéns!


----------

